

Ask HN: What do you do with business cards people give you? - mavsman

First, do you keep them? If so, how? Digitally? In a notebook? etc.
======
ivanruby
Generally in a container/wallet for Business cards on a shelf or workspace
desk.

But the most important ones (few) stay on my wallet.

------
ocdtrekkie
Got a pile of them. I keep that pile next to all of the loyalty cards I get
from various stores.

